
Creating Trading Strategies from Sentiment - jsomers
http://computationalimagination.com/interview_rob_trangucci.php
======
mswen
Interviewer here: In addition to talking about building trading models using
sentiment from social media as an input, Rob also talks about his time working
with Stan the Bayesian modeling language out of Andy Gelman's lab at Columbia.

